
Ask HN: Why don't Google limit results to second page? - federicoponzi
I was wondering, since nobody never (need to) go to the third pages (most cases neither the second page), why Google just don&#x27;t limit the results to the first two pages?
======
detaro
Because it is not true that it is never necessary to go to the third (or
later) page? (Especially since the first two are often full of sites just
replicating content from higher-ranking pages, be it different mailing list
articles, "Q&A" sites that copy content from stack overflow, ...)

